# Why is there a New York forum?



## Bajie (Aug 9, 2005)

why is it? As no one hardly ever posts to it, and do any registered members actually live in New York?

just curious like..


----------



## pilchardman (Aug 9, 2005)

Coz the Ed likes New York.  And there have been NY meet ups.


----------



## Bajie (Aug 9, 2005)

What kind of meet up, 3 Brit blokes in some NY bar? or have I missed the hidden NY based members?


----------



## pilchardman (Aug 9, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> What kind of meet up, 3 Brit blokes in some NY bar? or have I missed the hidden NY based members?


I dunno.  I wasn't there.  But I think yankees were involved.


----------



## Bajie (Aug 9, 2005)

The PbMen ?


----------



## Bajie (Aug 9, 2005)

Actually I would quite to meet the PbMen, I notice he/they dont post in the NY/US Forum though, too busy minding other nations business I suppose.

Edit: My mistake
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=2077434&postcount=20


----------



## Flavour (Aug 9, 2005)

It's the ed's only indulgence, leave him alone


----------



## D (Aug 9, 2005)

Surely, it's because _I'm_ from NY, originally, no?


----------



## Gavin Bl (Aug 11, 2005)

Its also expanded to a general US forum.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Aug 11, 2005)

It's the forum that never wakes.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 11, 2005)

I live in Philadelphia, about 100 miles away, and I visit New York City at least once a month.  Never met anyone from here in NYC though.


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

yup, editorial self-indulgence, but hey, he's allowed it - he indulges us enough...


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 11, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> I live in Philadelphia, about 100 miles away, and I visit New York City at least once a month.  Never met anyone from here in NYC though.



heh, i've only been to NY once, and i found the new york forum very useful indeed AND i met an urbanite.

so it does have its uses and i for one would demand that it stays.


----------



## Bajie (Aug 11, 2005)

Brainaddict said:
			
		

> yup, editorial self-indulgence, but hey, he's allowed it - he indulges us enough...


yep, ok, that is my question satisfied


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2005)

The NYC forum began because I had plans to start up a NY 'branch' of urban75 after talking to loads of peeps out there complaining that they couldn't find any forums about their city that reflected the same scope of politics/social/beer drinking activities. 

Sadly, a lack of time/cash meant that those plans have gone on the back burner, but several people have found the forum absolutely invaluable - particularly those travelling to NY from the UK (myself included) and looking for things to do/peeps to meet.

So the forum remains a bit of a 'sleeper', and although not tremendously busy, still serves a useful function.

I think I may move this thread into the community forum because it's already way too chatty for the feedback forum rules and miss minnie may get cross


----------



## moose (Aug 12, 2005)

AFAIK, Aqua and Bees used the NY forum to make arrangements to meet Urbanites when they visited last year, and there must be others.


----------



## aqua (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah we did  most handy


----------



## twinkle (Aug 15, 2005)

leave the NY forum alone!!

we don't come out of hiding much but we are here! there are a few of us who meet up every now and then, and we're always on hand to get hammered with anyone who comes out on holiday or whatever.. 

just don't get round to posting much these days.. 

was thinking of you on friday actually editor - spent several increasingly drunken hours in the pink pony - it's one of my favourite places in the whole city and what a crackin juke box!


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2005)

twinkle said:
			
		

> was thinking of you on friday actually editor - spent several increasingly drunken hours in the pink pony - it's one of my favourite places in the whole city and what a crackin juke box!


Damn! I'm missing the Pink Pony. We're hoping to come out again in October/November - maybe even bring over a daft outfit for the Halloween Parade!

If you're in NY when we're there ... let's quaff!


----------



## twinkle (Aug 15, 2005)

fcking brilliant! we shall definitely quaff.. a lot


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2005)

Oustanding! 

Do you know what's happened to the Luna Lounge that was opposite the Pink Pony?
I know it closed last year, but what's in its place?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> I think I may move this thread into the community forum because it's already way too chatty for the feedback forum rules and miss minnie may get cross



surely the ny forum would be better


----------



## twinkle (Aug 15, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Oustanding!
> 
> Do you know what's happened to the Luna Lounge that was opposite the Pink Pony?
> I know it closed last year, but what's in its place?



there's an organic little grocery store thing and a bar/restaurant i think - never been in it.. there are quite a few trendy bars sprouting up all over the area... there's a starbucks opening soon on the corner of Delancy which has sparked a lot of negative publicity. v sad..

http://www.nypost.com/news/regionalnews/26673.htm 

luna lounge had gone before i landed here unfortuately. like max fish too just a couple of doors away-


----------



## D (Aug 15, 2005)

Max Fish is gone?


----------



## twinkle (Aug 15, 2005)

no sorry, that's just my crap shorthand typing - meant to say _I_ like max fish too


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2005)

twinkle said:
			
		

> there's an organic little grocery store thing and a bar/restaurant i think - never been in it.. there are quite a few trendy bars sprouting up all over the area... there's a starbucks opening soon on the corner of Delancy which has sparked a lot of negative publicity. v sad..


Aaaargh! That's dreadful news


----------



## Bajie (Aug 16, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> The NYC forum began because I had plans to start up a NY 'branch' of urban75 after talking to loads of peeps out there complaining that they couldn't find any forums about their city that reflected the same scope of politics/social/beer drinking activities.
> 
> Sadly, a lack of time/cash meant that those plans have gone on the back burner, but several people have found the forum absolutely invaluable - particularly those travelling to NY from the UK (myself included) and looking for things to do/peeps to meet.
> 
> ...


That would be pretty cool if the NY forum got as busy as the London one, used by people from NY.

I didnt notice orginally that it was New York *&* US forum, and I just realised I need to post a thread about going to America


----------



## AmeriKenArtist (Aug 24, 2005)

*"The Alamo" cube out for renovations.*

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v721/AmeriKenArtist/biker.jpg
A duct taped bicycle was, however put at the square, for our enjoyment!


----------



## D (Aug 25, 2005)

AmeriKenArtist said:
			
		

> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v721/AmeriKenArtist/biker.jpg
> A duct taped bicycle was, however put at the square, for our enjoyment!



how odd!?


----------



## AmeriKenArtist (Aug 25, 2005)

*duct*

We were disappointed to see the cube missing. It became a tradition for my son to turn the cube since he first saw it a decade ago. (We were taking a tour, reminiscing at some of our favorite spots.) Then we saw the bike. We got such a laugh out of it. I thought it to be very creative, and wouldn't be surprised if someone from the gang the transformed the black cube into a rubicks cube, had something to do with this gag....


----------

